# Need advice: jobs involving computers



## Korki Buchek (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello, I'm about to be a Senior in high school so it's about time I start thinking about what college I want to go to and what I plan on majoring in. I've always liked working with computers and I have a fairly good knowledge of computers and how they work as well as other aspects of computers (although not to the extent that I'm sure some people here have) and I would like to narrow down my knowledge to 1 area... but I'm not sure what.

I'm not very interested or confident in majoring in something like Computer Science or Computer Engineering, since those are both very math heavy majors it seems... math isn't my weak point, but it isn't my strong point either. To put it simply, I can't see myself taking upper-level calculus classes and passing with flying colors.

I was thinking of perhaps something in the Computer Networking or Securities field... however there seem to be so many different areas of those fields I'm not quite sure what's what. I don't really have any kind of experience with networking right now, however next year I am taking an introductory class to networking that my school offers, so I can always see how much I enjoy it (I have taken 3 different programming classes that my high school offers, all which involved programing in BASIC, VisualBASIC and Java, and to be honest I'm not a very good programmer, it certainly isn't something I would want to make a career of).

I'm also not sure how difficult the Computer Networking / Securities field is either... I'm always up for a challenge, however I don't want it to be anything "over my head" that I fear Computer Science/Engineering would be.

So does anyone here have any advice for me? It would be greatly appreciated, since I need to start narrowing down my choices :]


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I started out as a Computer Science major then I decided I did not want to program all day so I changed to Computer Engineering. Before I even started that program I started working as an IS Tech. Now I am studying MIS. I really like it because it give you more than just computers and math. The best way to put it is it is a hybrid of computer science and a business degree. Personally I have learned more taking business classes than computer classes. That and I only had to take two calculus classes.


----------

